# Another New Feature - SPOILERS!



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Just to let everyone know we have added another great new feature to our board, called the "spoiler" feature. This is for people to discuss their favorite TV shows and movies without giving important parts of the plot or endings away to those who have not seen the show or movie.

For thos who want to read the spoilers they can and for those who want to be suprised the secrets are safe and can not be seen!

To use it type [ spoiler ] (without the spaces between the [ ]'s and remember to close your spolier with [ /spoiler ] (Again no spaces between then [ ]'s

When you use it, it will look like this.



Spoiler



Thanks everyone for making us one of the best DBS Boards on the Internet!



To view the spoiler just highlight where the black box is.

Let me know what you think! We at DBStalk.COM hope you enjoy this new feature.


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

Spoiler



Cool Feature!


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

Spoiler



Interesting...


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Very...


Spoiler



good, innovative, cutting edge technology. Way to go!!


...cool!

Nick :smoking:


----------

